# Harry Potter



## jasondeena (Jan 25, 2009)

I just purchased Harry Potter 6 & 7 from Amazon. They were each under $3.50. If anyone is interested.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Holy shit! They're really here!


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

They're both really there folks!!!


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

::blink blink:: I'm stunned. Is this a dream? 

Dude.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

I just bought these and checked them out. Formatting is OK, but I'm suspicious because they don't appear to have any copyright information or any of the usual spiel that ebooks have, nor do they have a cover page. So, are they legal copies? What do you think?


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow, I just ordered them. Where are the rest. Come on JKR.

Steve


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

sherylb said:


> I just bought these and checked them out. Formatting is OK, but I'm suspicious because they don't appear to have any copyright information or any of the usual spiel that ebooks have, nor do they have a cover page. So, are they legal copies? What do you think?


I am highly suspicious.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

sherylb said:


> I just bought these and checked them out. Formatting is OK, but I'm suspicious because they don't appear to have any copyright information or any of the usual spiel that ebooks have, nor do they have a cover page. So, are they legal copies? What do you think?


Since they came from Amazon, I wouldn't worry about it. Amazon is not about to sell illegal copies. JKR would kill them, and she's richer than they are.

Steve


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I am highly suspicious.


But if they aren't legit isn't amazon going to get their ass legally spanked by JKR?
I think she caved and they knocked together a quick digital copy.


----------



## Marcthekindlefreak (Jan 5, 2009)

well i hope they are legit lol i bought them anyway lol but if they are i think we should all start buying them to show her that we really do want them because she could just be testing it out to see how well they do so keep fingers crossed


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sherylb said:


> I just bought these and checked them out. Formatting is OK, but I'm suspicious because they don't appear to have any copyright information or any of the usual spiel that ebooks have, nor do they have a cover page. So, are they legal copies? What do you think?


I just downloaded the sample of Half Blood Prince and as others have noted, there is no cover or copyright page, etc. My suspicion is that someone has managed to illegally upload the book to the Amazon catalog and it will be removed in a matter of hours. Who knows how the money will shake out. Personally, I am not going to invest $3.12 in buying this book because I think it is probably not legal. That's my opinion...

L


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I just downloaded the sample of Half Blood Prince and as others have noted, there is no cover or copyright page, etc. My suspicion is that someone has managed to illegally upload the book to the Amazon catalog and it will be removed in a matter of hours. Who knows how the money will shake out. Personally, I am not going to invest $3.12 in buying this book because I think it is probably not legal. That's my opinion...
> 
> L


That was my guess too. If I were at home, I'd contact Amazon about it.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm on the phone with Kindle support...


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

ScottBooks said:


> I'm on the phone with Kindle support...


You da man.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> That was my guess too. If I were at home, I'd contact Amazon about it.


I did contact Amazon. They are aware of this and "leadership is looking into it." That's a direct quote. Take from it what you will...I don't think this is an authorized book that is for sale.

L


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Damn. What a disappointment. But I had a feeling this was too good to be true. The lack of a cover image for Book 7 or descriptions in either listing are suspicious, plus the e-books themselves apparently have no copyright, etc. data according to the people here who have downloaded them.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

but if you like potter why not just buy it? seems like a nice price, they cant take it back can they? an if they do wont you get a refund?


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Elijsha said:


> but if you like potter why not just buy it? seems like a nice price, they cant take it back can they? an if they do wont you get a refund?


Because you'd be buying illegal bootlegs, with none of the profits going to the author.

Why bother?

If you really want to store pirate copies on your Kindle, it's easy enough to do yourself for free. (No, I haven't and would never do that. Just saying though.) My point is: Why pay some filthy, sleazy hacker *any* money? Yeah, Rowling is being unreasonable - but she'll come around eventually. She has to. The dinosaurs died off after a while. Unless she wants to go the way of them, she'll wake up and enter the 21st century one day.


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

So what's our legal responsibility if we bought them? I of course was a bit surprised knowing JKR's opinion, but couldn't help but 1-clicking since they were through Amazon.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Elijsha said:


> but if you like potter why not just buy it? seems like a nice price, they cant take it back can they? an if they do wont you get a refund?


It would seem to me that if it is an illegal copy, it could vanish from your Kindle when you turn your Whispernet on, and you won't get a refund of your $3.12. Of course, that's just my speculation, who knows what will really happen.

L


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Leslie said:


> It would seem to me that if it is an illegal copy, it could vanish from your Kindle when you turn your Whispernet on, and you won't get a refund of your $3.12. Of course, that's just my speculation, who knows what will really happen.
> 
> L


Would be unfair of Amazon not to offer refunds though. A lot of unsuspecting people aren't going to realize they're illegal copies. Several of us were even fooled at first.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

They told me to "go ahead and enjoy" the books. I never even finished the second one so that's not gonna happen. I told them that I'd understand perfectly if they were to disappear from my Kindle. He said that was unlikely.

(Totally Off Topic: While I was on the phone I mentioned that I had problems with reading the screen in direct sunlight; I'll have a new Kindle on Tuesday . (and I don't even like direct sunlight!)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

> (and I don't even like direct sunlight!)


I always knew you were a vampire! LOL

L


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

are these 2 potter books good reads? Ive never read any jkr


----------



## jasondeena (Jan 25, 2009)

I  called Amazon support and they said the book was fine. I ask if I should worry about it being an illegal copy and was told not to worry .


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

Has anybody checked leakycauldron.com or muggle.net?  Surely one if not both sites will have some mention of it if JKR has changed her mind and Kindlized her books.

Again, I'd do it myself if I weren't at work.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Elijsha said:


> are these 2 potter books good reads? Ive never read any jkr


Yeah, but this is really a series you need to read in order.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

> Yeah, but this is really a series you need to read in order.


 i dont really have that option


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Elijsha said:


> i dont really have that option


You can still buy the DTBs


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

cant read them, save the trees maaaan! i cant hold them so no potter for me


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Elijsha said:


> cant read them, save the trees maaaan! i cant hold them so no potter for me


How about the audio verision if you can't read them in dtb.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

When I made the links...they were ranked in the high five digits...at this rate (currently around 640) they are going to be best sellers very shortly...


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

Shouldn't there be more fanfare with a HP release for the Kindle? The marketing potential for such a release could be incredible. It just seems odd to make the last two books available as if at random, on some inconsequential day.

Heck, if U2 can have a special edition Ipod, why not a special edition Potter Kindle with the series preloaded and extra this-n-thats: a marauder's map screensaver for one.    If JKR has indeed authorized the release of this series for the Kindle and other ereaders, this seems like a lackluster way to go about it, kwim?


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Market test, maybe? Or accidental release, if it is still in the works and someone hit the wrong button? Just trying to be optimistic...I hate to think I may have just bought bootlegs, but I won't give them up!


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

MAGreen said:


> Market test, maybe? Or accidental release, if it is still in the works and someone hit the wrong button? Just trying to be optimistic...I hate to think I may have just bought bootlegs, but I won't give them up!


At first I also thought it was a marking test, but if was you would think they would have post the first two books and not the last two.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

Errr.... I really am too busy to go research this at Leaky Cauldron or Muggle.net.  Has anybody tried yet?


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah, it could be a marketing test.

It just seems like the whole set would be released on Harry Potter's birthday or something. LOL And there'd be a big announcement (at which time the Kindle would be on backorder for 37 weeks, naturally).


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Errr.... I really am too busy to go research this at Leaky Cauldron or Muggle.net. Has anybody tried yet?


Oh, Sorry...No mention on either site.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Errr.... I really am too busy to go research this at Leaky Cauldron or Muggle.net. Has anybody tried yet?


I quickly check both but I didn't see anything. 
Sorry Jim

Forgot to say I also quickly check her official site, didn't see anything there either


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I will wait to see if all show up on kindle. I don't want the last two. but they do have series at most libraries. there are other series that got splinched. like Eddings. that I am still waiting on.  but I have hope and many books to read.
Sylvia


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

That pretty much confirms that they aren't legit books, then.  JKR is actively involved with one of the two sites.  (I don't remember which off-hand.)

After all the brouhaha, there is no way in Hell that she'd turn around and Kindlize her books without saying something about it.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

sylvia said:


> I will wait to see if all show up on kindle. I don't want the last two. but they do have series at most libraries. there are other series that got splinched. like Eddings. that I am still waiting on.  but I have hope and many books to read.
> Sylvia


If you hadn't read them before, Know that the should be read in order, if you don't they may not make sense, and you miss a lot.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> That pretty much confirms that they aren't legit books, then. JKR is actively involved with one of the two sites. (I don't remember which off-hand.)
> 
> After all the brouhaha, there is no way in Hell that she'd turn around and Kindlize her books without saying something about it.


Does amazon pay attention to books that are publishes on kindle or can just anyone post a book in kindle format without regards to copyright laws.


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Errr.... I really am too busy to go research this at Leaky Cauldron or Muggle.net. Has anybody tried yet?


I didn't go over those sites with a fine-toothed comb, but nothing jumps out in the way of some Kindle announcement.

Of course, to us this would be BIG news. To others--to the nonkindleized--this would be a small blip on the radar screen. So who knows? I'm expecting to see a big, blinking "Now available on the Kindle!" announcement, but to the website updater, this might not merit such a thing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

But you'd think there would be a general e-book release, not just on Kindle, unless Amazon negotiated something specifically and/or exclusively. That seems unlikely.

My feeling is that these are not entirely legal copies and I won't be surprised if they come down pretty soon.

But I don't _know _anything.

Ann


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I have been looking around and I see nothing to indicate any official ebook release anywhere.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

paisley said:


> I didn't go over those sites with a fine-toothed comb, but nothing jumps out in the way of some Kindle announcement.
> 
> Of course, to us this would be BIG news. To others--to the nonkindleized--this would be a small blip on the radar screen. So who knows? I'm expecting to see a big, blinking "Now available on the Kindle!" announcement, but to the website updater, this might not merit such a thing.


To the rabid HP fans at those two sites, there is no such thing as a "small blip on the radar screen."


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

this would merit a big thing to me. I have read all and again each time a new book came out. I well probly put on my kindle when all is available like i said.
Sylvia


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Pssst. Wanna Buy a Watch?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Pssst. Wanna Buy a Watch?


Only if it comes with the Brooklyn Bridge or some lovely land in Florida.... and a Gucci bag.

And only if it's a Rolox.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I have some lovely waterfront property in Florida.....


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Only if it comes with the Brooklyn Bridge or some lovely land in Florida.... and a Gucci bag.
> 
> And only if it's a Rolox.


OK, Guzzi bag yes, Bridge no! LOL


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Only if it comes with the Brooklyn Bridge or some lovely land in Florida.... and a Gucci bag.
> 
> And only if it's a Rolox.


LOL


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

How about beach front land in Arizona? 
Well, tomorrow it will either be gone or cost a lot more!


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

In my very humble opinion, you guys are nuts. There is no way Amazon is going to put an illegal copy on their site, and there is no way someone is going to upload a copy to their computers and have it fully integrated into their whole process (listings, searches, whispernet, etc). No way, no how. It is totally legit.

Steve


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I hope you are right, Steve.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

I sure we will know one way or the other within a few days at most.


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

Yes, tomorrow they'll either be gone, or they'll be at the top of the K-bestsellers. I've gotten rather tired of the Twilight series being at the top, and I've read those even. LOL We need something to shake things up...and something is definitely getting shaken right now.

If this is real (and I'm not saying it isn't), I'd rather wait for the bundle anyway, but if it isn't legit: (insert scandal here).


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

Monicagate?


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Monicagate?


I'm sure there'd be some sort of _moniker_ that someone could coin.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

paisley said:


> I'm sure there'd be some sort of _moniker_ that someone could coin.


Touche.


----------



## Kristena (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, I'm going to go on the record here and state that they are bootlegs.  No, I don't have any connection to Amazon.  However, I do hope that when these books are released they wouldn't use 'Serious Black' in place of 'Sirius Black.'  Also, they should use paragraph breaks!  And where are the chapter illustrations?  And why does 'Dumbledore Apparate...' when he should just 'apparate.'

So, if these are real, they had a really, really poor editor.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

_"Well, I'm going to go on the record here and state that they are bootlegs. No, I don't have any connection to Amazon. However, I do hope that when these books are released they wouldn't use 'Serious Black' in place of 'Sirius Black.' Also, they should use paragraph breaks! And where are the chapter illustrations? And why does 'Dumbledore Apparate...' when he should just 'apparate.'"

"So, if these are real, they had a really, really poor editor."_

Probably not an English speaking one anyway.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

Kristena said:


> Well, I'm going to go on the record here and state that they are bootlegs. No, I don't have any connection to Amazon. However, I do hope that when these books are released they wouldn't use 'Serious Black' in place of 'Sirius Black.' Also, they should use paragraph breaks! And where are the chapter illustrations? And why does 'Dumbledore Apparate...' when he should just 'apparate.'
> 
> So, if these are real, they had a really, really poor editor.


So much for the "formatting is OK" reports.

Thanks for the first-hand report.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Steadily climbing the charts...#123 and #122 in the Kindle store...


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

Kristena said:


> ...'Serious Black' in place of 'Sirius Black.'...


Not a good sign. Rats.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Kristena said:


> Well, I'm going to go on the record here and state that they are bootlegs. No, I don't have any connection to Amazon. However, I do hope that when these books are released they wouldn't use 'Serious Black' in place of 'Sirius Black.' Also, they should use paragraph breaks! And where are the chapter illustrations? And why does 'Dumbledore Apparate...' when he should just 'apparate.'
> 
> So, if these are real, they had a really, really poor editor.


Half Blood Prince does have paragraph breaks and Deathly Hallows has breaks on the first couple of pages...which is all I checked on a quick scan of the books in the first place.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> In my very humble opinion, you guys are nuts. There is no way Amazon is going to put an illegal copy on their site, and there is no way someone is going to upload a copy to their computers and have it fully integrated into their whole process (listings, searches, whispernet, etc). No way, no how. It is totally legit.
> 
> Steve


Amazon had copies of four Rex Stout Nero Wolfe books for sale for 6 weeks or so before they pulled them. I bought them and they are still on my Kindle, seven months after they were pulled. I contacted the people that put them on Amazon and their comment was that I'd have to talk to Random House, the publishers, to get information on when they would be released as ebooks. I drew the assumption the people who put them on Amazon really didn't have the ebook rights.

So I think that things can slip by.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

I tend to believe that these are illegal home-formatted editions. JK Rowling is usually pretty good about updating her own website when anything new comes along. (She is pretty good at the self-promotion.) There is no mention at all on her official website. www.jkrowling.com

I also do not believe that if they are legit that they would be priced at anything below $9.99. Amazon is no dummy about how to make money.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristena said:


> However, I do hope that when these books are released they wouldn't use 'Serious Black' in place of 'Sirius Black.'


Sirius -- Black As He's Painted?
Notorious Mass Murderer OR Innocent Singing Sensation

I think I'll wait a day or two. The price is right, but if I'm going to buy it, I want a well-formatted, legal copy. And I want the whole series.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

In the mean time, somebody is selling a lot of books. Who says crime doesn’t pay?


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff said:


> In the mean time, somebody is selling a lot of books. Who says crime doesn't pay?


Amazon doesn't just give you the money right away do they?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> Amazon doesn't just give you the money right away do they?


Amazon takes about 90 days to pay and, if I remember correctly, they can cancel their agreement with a publisher if there's any question of copyright violation. So I guess, if this goes south, Amazon would just keep the money.


----------



## Beth A (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't believe JKR would release these books without a lot of fanfare, let alone at such a low price.

I'll wait to purchase until I know it is official


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Maybe this will convince JKR that her only safety is in publishing the e-books herself.


----------



## Glynnis (Nov 25, 2008)

The Harry Potter series is one of our favorite books for reading aloud - like others, we've reread the earlier books each time a new one comes out - and I'd love to have them on my Kindle. Certainly easier to hold them on a Kindle than the heavy-weight tomes 

But I'll wait until there's something official about these K-versions being authorized before I buy them. I went to the DTB section of Amazon and looked at the listing for HP and the Half Blood Prince ... the only mention there of a Kindle Version is the "please tell the publisher" link. I think if the K-versions were truly authorized you'd see it listed in the "Also Available In" list.

Glynnis


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

I got a sample (figured that was ok, since it wouldnt be giving money to any scammers) and I noticed one of the chapters was titled "Lord Coldemort".

Coldemort? The C is right next to the V on my keyboard, so whoever typed it up screwed up...I'm pretty sure that wasnt a typo in the original version...was it?

btw the sample I got was for _Half Blood Prince_.


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

Elijsha said:


> cant read them, save the trees maaaan! i cant hold them so no potter for me


I have to say, the audio version of this series is WONDERFUL. The voice actor is fantastic. I am an avid reader, but the first audio book I heard of HP and I had to hear the rest on audio book.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

if you look up the hardcover of these 2 books they still have the link to request for kindle!


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm late to this thread. I did find this on under the "Customer Reviews" section ( featuring one of our own)

Customer Reviews
2 Reviews
5 star: (0)
4 star: (0)
3 star: (0)
2 star: (0)
1 star: (2)

Average Customer Review
(2 customer reviews)

3 of 4 people found the following review helpful:
Illegal, January 24, 2009
By BacardiJim/LuckyRainbow "fiction/adventure ga... - See all my reviews
There is no confirmation on any official site. This can not be a legal authorized version. DO NOT BUY!!!!
Comment | Permalink | Was this review helpful to you? (Report this)

2 of 3 people found the following review helpful:
illeagal?, January 24, 2009
By R. Reichert (New York City) - See all my reviews

No way this is a Legal Version of the book. Rowling is a total bit.... Witch when it comes to ebooks.
Comment | Permalink | Was this review helpful to you? (Report this)

_I don't know - just a guess - if they are legitimate copies would there be tons of glowing reviews by now_ 

Marci


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, it looks like I may have to give a very humble apology. My insistence that Amazon would never allow an illegal copy to get uploaded to their system may be wrong. I no longer see the JKR Kindle books on the Amazon site. I don't know how someone could have done this (I even got the normal email from Amazon listing the purchase and charges). I'm stumped.

Steve


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

They are there still but now they say Not Yet Available.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

You can no longer buy these two books (they are listed as "not yet available") which I suspect is an interim step to removing the catalog entries completely. It seems that, as many of of us suspected, these were illegal copies which posted illegally.

L


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Changed again. Amazon now has the books back but with a "not yet available" tag. I'm really confused.

Steve


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> Well, it looks like I may have to give a very humble apology. My insistence that Amazon would never allow an illegal copy to get uploaded to their system may be wrong. I no longer see the JKR Kindle books on the Amazon site. I don't know how someone could have done this (I even got the normal email from Amazon listing the purchase and charges). I'm stumped.
> 
> Steve


Amazon has a process where independent authors and publishers can register as publishers and use the Amazon DTP tools to publish their books in Kindle versions. I am a publisher. I needed to sign lots of paperwork (specifically saying I wouldn't upload illegal stuff, among other requirements), provide them with a Tax ID# and various other requirements. It wasn't a cinch, but it wasn't impossible, either.

One of the plusses of this program is that it allows small, indie authors and publishers to make their work available to readers without having to go through the obstacle-filled process required by traditional publishers. Many of the authors here that people are reading and really enjoy -- Jeff Hepple, Mike Hicks, Al Past -- have all brought their books to the Kindle platform through the Amazon DTP process. Personally, I think it is great thing and very glad it is available.

I certainly hope this bozo with the Harry Potter stunt hasn't ruined it for the rest of us.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> Changed again. Amazon now has the books back but with a "not yet available" tag. I'm really confused.
> 
> Steve


As I said in my other message, I think they are in the process of being removed.

L


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Really strange. As others have noted, this seems in all likelihood to be a case of piracy. I'm sure we'll find out for certain soon, but in the meantime, the mods and I are all advising to stay away from those books. They're highly suspect and, if we're right, someone is illegally profiting from J. K. Rowling's works - and that's not right. 

I'm not sure I t understand how that could get into the Amazon catalog, though. Are authors (or pirates, for that matter) allowed to self-publish anything without going through a review process with Amazon?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Ah, just saw Leslie's post explaining a bit about the publishing process. Thanks, Leslie.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I'm not sure I t understand how that could get into the Amazon catalog, though. Are authors (or pirates, for that matter) allowed to self-publish anything without going through a review process with Amazon?


When you agree to be a publisher, you sign a bunch of documents which say you will be honest and not publish stuff you do not have the e-rights to. I don't think there is an _a priori _ review process; rather, if something is found to be in violation, it gets pulled and the offender gets punished. Let's hope whoever pulled this Harry Potter stunt gets the book thrown at him.

L


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Harvey said:


> someone is illegally profiting from J. K. Rowling's works


Another thing I don't get. We are being charged by the normal Amazon pay system. Anyone who did this must know that it would be quickly found out and that Amazon would never pay them. This still makes no sense to me.

Steve


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Trekker said:


> That's what I find surprising. Amazon needs to re-evaluate their process that allows pirates to post bootleg books for sale. Someone dropped the ball big time and if they don't fix this problem, they better be prepared for major lawsuits, which will affect us all.


Obviously, they (Amazon) took the position that they believe most people are honest and ethical and will follow the rules. I think the boon has been to readers who have been able to benefit from books that they might never have had access to otherwise. I really hope this HP episode doesn't ruin things for the folks who have been doing the right thing.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> Another thing I don't get. We are being charged by the normal Amazon pay system. Anyone who did this must know that it would be quickly found out and that Amazon would never pay them. This still makes no sense to me.
> 
> Steve


Has anyone ever suggested that crooks are smart? LOL


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

jasondeena said:


> I called Amazon support and they said the book was fine. I ask if I should worry about it being an illegal copy and was told not to worry .


These is another possibilty here. The books actually are going to be available shortly, but someone at Amazon made a mistake and listed them before they were supposed to.

Steve


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

I just emailed kindle support and asked them to remove the 2 books from my kindle and credit my account due to the titles being pirated.  Are they pretty good about doing this?  I feel so bad for ordering these!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Library Girl I'm sure you'll get your money back. . . .amazon has a 7 day return policy for e-books anyway.  And you're doing the right thing. . . .

I expect it's as Leslie says and Amazon does a quick vetting with the application.  But they must have thousands so they can't do a detailed check of everyone or the system would bog down.  They rely on alert customers. . .like us! . . .to let them know when something looks iffy.  And it worked! 

When JKR sees the light, you can be sure there will bells and whistles and skywriting to let folks know the HP books are available!

Ann


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

LibraryGirl said:


> I just emailed kindle support and asked them to remove the 2 books from my kindle and credit my account due to the titles being pirated. Are they pretty good about doing this? I feel so bad for ordering these!


I would call them. Ive emailed them in the past and they dont always answer but their real good when you call.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

They have again been taken off of Amazon. They were not listed when I checked several hours ago, then they were listed, but as not available yet, and now again they are not listed at all.

Steve


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

LibraryGirl said:


> I feel so bad for ordering these!


You should not feel bad at all. When they were first listed you had no way of knowing there was a problem. That certainly never occurred to me. Everything can be rectified as we find out what happened, but there is certainly no reason for you to feel bad about anything.

Steve


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

LibraryGirl said:


> I feel so bad for ordering these!


Don't feel bad for ordering them. If I had seen them first I probably would have done the same thing in my joy of finding HP books for the Kindle. Some day...


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm atoning and appeasing my guilty conscious by buying legit books!  Although all but 1 are under $2, I've bought 7 today!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

LibraryGirl said:


> I'm atoning and appeasing my guilty conscious by buying legit books! Although all but 1 are under $2, I've bought 7 today!


That's some guilty conscience!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Has anyone considered this might have been a stunt to get JKR's attention? Think about it...how much money was put out to get these copies? How fast did they go from the bottom of the list to #85 (or somthing around there) in sales? I think this was a great demonstration of how desired these books are in Kindle or other digital format. No money will really change hands to the people who put them up there and they must have known that since there are papers to be filled out and agreements to sign before they could post it for sale...if crappy, unauthorized copies did this well, how well will the real release do? Especially if they start at the beginning and sell each one before they do a set. At this point, I don't think money is a huge issue for JKR, but she loves her fans. You know this will get back to her, and if she doesn't decide to kill Amazon for allowing it, it may just help her change her mind about ebooks!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

intinst said:


> That's some guilty conscience!


Don't feel that bad, a lot of other people bought them too. If they didn't how did thye get 85 or so on the best seller list. I'm thinking Amazon is going to have to refund a lot of money.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Just got off the phone with CS and I was given the whole "we are looking into it" line, but I was also told if they are found to be illegal copies I will be given a full refund and they will be taken off my bookshelf in my Amazon but they won't disappear from my Kindle unless I delete it.


----------



## Kristena (Nov 18, 2008)

I bought them too as soon as I saw the announcement.  I didn't think much of it since it came through Amazon and Amazon wouldn't sell it if it weren't legit, right?  But clearly these are bootlegs and the books have been returned though I haven't yet checked to see if my account has been credited.

Trivia here:  Bezos's wife lived next door to me when she was a child and I used to babysit her and her two brothers!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kristena said:


> Trivia here: Bezos's wife lived next door to me when she was a child and I used to babysit her and her two brothers!


Do you still have any connections? Do you think you could talk to her and find out:

1. When version 2 is coming out?
2. When eink will be in color?
3. When there will be an international version?
4. When people can read books from the library?
5. What's the long term policy on $9.99 pricing?
6. When there will be full fledged PDF support?
7. When we can read Sony books on the Kindle?
8. When Sony owners can read Kindle books on their Sonys?

Give me a few minutes, I am sure I'll think of a few more questions....

L


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

I think they are going to have to tighten up their self-publishing web site a bit after this (DTP).  I hope they don't have any expensive legal trouble because of it.


----------



## Veronica (Jan 23, 2009)

*sigh*  I can only hope that someone will make Ms. Rowling aware of how many and how quickly these two books sold.  She'll have to give it up one of these days.

I just did my civic duty and requested all 7 books in the Kindle version.


----------



## Kristena (Nov 18, 2008)

> Do you still have any connections? Do you think you could talk to her and find out:


Her family moved away long ago after Dad had some business failures. I'm in the SF Bay Area but will be going to Seattle next week. I'll see if I can find some info from the other neighbors since I know some of them still have contact. (My parents still live there.)


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

MAGreen said:


> Has anyone considered this might have been a stunt to get JKR's attention?


That was my thought - either to get JKR's attention, or just to make some anti-copyright statement. If someone really wanted to make money they could have easily priced them at $9.99, or even more.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

marianner said:


> That was my thought - either to get JKR's attention, or just to make some anti-copyright statement. If someone really wanted to make money they could have easily priced them at $9.99, or even more.


And they mostly likely would have sold just as many copies @ 10 dollars each as they did @ 3 dollars each.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I don't know if this was already posted (and if it was I apologize for the duplication). But, for future reference, at the bottom of every Kindle book listing is the feedback section, and it says this:

*Feedback* 
If you need help or have a question for Customer Service, *contact us*. 
Would you like to report this content as inappropriate? *Click here*
Do you believe that this item violates a copyright? *Click here* 
Is there any other feedback you would like to provide? *Click here*

So, if you suspect a Kindle book violates a copyright you can alert amazon with a couple of mouse clicks rather than having to send an email or call them up.

-X-


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> These is another possibilty here. The books actually are going to be available shortly, but someone at Amazon made a mistake and listed them before they were supposed to.
> 
> Steve


If that were the case, then Scholastic would be listed as the publisher. There was no publisher listed.

We'll probably never get the whole story behind this unless JKR posts something on her website. I'm surprised no one alerted mugglenet or leaky.

Amazon did respond pretty quickly and we have to give them props for that. Like any other large company, they rely on the customers to let them know if there are problems. Microsoft, IBM, Xerox ... they all do that.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

At my Mom's house, everyone would have been sent to their rooms till they had calmed down by now.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

LibraryGirl said:


> I'm atoning and appeasing my guilty conscious by buying legit books! Although all but 1 are under $2, I've bought 7 today!


I'd love to have a list of the books you got today. Did you happen to post them in the bargain thread?
thanks,
debbie


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Xia said:


> Hi everyone,
> I don't know if this was already posted (and if it was I apologize for the duplication). But, for future reference, at the bottom of every Kindle book listing is the feedback section, and it says this:
> 
> *Feedback*
> ...


Thanks, Xia! Good reminder, thanks for posting.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Folks,

A couple of comments:

1. We do not allow discussions of piracy or hacking; posting of websites to obtain illegal copies, etc. Now, in this particular circumstance we seem to have an unusual situation in that appears someone posted illegal copies of two _very_ popular books on the Amazon website. Sharing that information in what I assume was an innocent gesture is not the same as saying, "here's how to strip the DRM off Kindle books." No one here is accusing the OP of any wrongdoing, given the circumstances.

2. Amazon has since removed the books from its catalog and they are no longer for sale.

3. People who bought the books can take whatever action they feel is appropriate, on an individual basis. Asking for advice, is appropriate, too, since we ask for and share lots of advice on all sorts of topics.

4. Telling people they are right -- or wrong -- for what they decide to do is not necessarily helpful. Please see number 3.

5. Remember that we do not allow personal attacks here at Kindleboards. Posts may be modified or deleted.

6. I've alerted Betsy, moderator of this board, to the exchanges in this thread. If action needs to be taken, she'll do so in consultation with admin.

*EDIT: 5:02 pm: It appears that I am the only admin online. Since I have received a few PMs, I have deleted the messages that I considered questionable and containing personal attacks. They are in the "holding bin" so when the rest of the admin gang comes back, they can review them and see if they agree/disagree with what I have done. In the meantime, I'll ask again, let's keep it civil. This is an interesting issue and I think it can be discussed calmly and politely. Thanks. LHN*

In the meantime, please try to tone it down, okay? I actually think the discussion has been interesting since this is the first time (I am aware of) a "famous" book being pirated in the Amazon catalog itself. Future implications are both intriguing and worrisome and I am interested in hearing different viewpoints on the issue.

Thanks,

Leslie
Global Mod


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

The pirated Harry Potter copies are off my kindle and my gift card account has already been amended with the $6.31 credit. I feel much better now!


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

I too deleted the copies off my Kindle and checked the Manage Your Kindle section where it lists all the books you have bought and they do not appear there anymore. No charge or credit to my ccd so I think they just didn't go through with the transaction.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Leslie - you are sooo cool!


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie, 

I may have missed a few of the posts, but I thought this was a very good discussion. The books were posted on the Amazon site so I think the benefit of any doubt should go to them being legit. A few people brought up reasons why they might be illegal, and then everyone jumped in to try to figure it out (including notifying Amazon). I didn't read every single post, but I, for one, really thought they were legal and defended my position until evidence started to prove otherwise. As I said, maybe there was a nasty post I missed, but I really thought this whole thing is the way it should be discussed. I certainly don't think the thread should have been stopped, because we, collectively, managed to figure it out. I think it was a very legitimate and helpful, discussion.

Steve


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

LibraryGirl said:


> The pirated Harry Potter copies are off my kindle and my gift card account has already been amended with the $6.31 credit. I feel much better now!


That's good to know. Thanks for the update!

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> Leslie,
> 
> I may have missed a few of the posts, but I thought this was a very good discussion. The books were posted on the Amazon site so I think the benefit of any doubt should go to them being legit. A few people brought up reasons why they might be illegal, and then everyone jumped in to try to figure it out (including notifying Amazon). I didn't read every single post, but I, for one, really thought they were legal and defended my position until evidence started to prove otherwise. As I said, maybe there was a nasty post I missed, but I really thought this whole thing is the way it should be discussed. I certainly don't think the thread should have been stopped, because we, collectively, managed to figure it out. I think it was a very legitimate and helpful, discussion.
> 
> Steve


I agree completely, Steven, and just deleted some posts which were a bit more personal in tone and comment. I think the larger discussion still stands and is still relevant and nothing has been lost with the posts that I removed.

This is a very interesting issue and clearly a first. It will be interesting to see how it all shakes out.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I wonder if Amazon will make an announcement or at least notify JKR of what happened and the actions they took.  

There is still nothing on mugglenet or leaky which is surprising.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I can't see that this helps the cause of getting JKR books to kindle.
sylvia


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

sylvia said:


> I can't see that this helps the cause of getting JKR books to kindle.
> sylvia


If JKR publishes the e-books herself, this sort of thing won't happen. There will always be pirates and people who buy from them, but many, many more of us will buy the legal books. That's what she can't seem to see.

I was thinking today how much I would pay for Kindleized Potter books. I would definitely pay $9.99 each, and would probably break that ceiling with no qualms. Maybe I should start stockpiling gift cards now, so in case she changes her mind, I can afford to buy the books.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, I go off to spend the day at the museum and at a grandkid's birthday party and miss all the excitement!

Leslie, thanks for being the moderator on call--agree completely with what you did.  Great conversation.  Of course, I clicked on the Amazon links in the first post and it's completely down now--can't be found.  Which is as it should be.

Kudos to Amazon for making quick work and to all of you for respecting an author's copyright (even though we disagree with JKR's stand on e-publishing).  All of us who publish, and we have many authors here on Kindleboards, appreciate your respect for copyright.  (I don't do books, yet, but magazine articles, patterns and my quilts are all copyrighted.)

Love the folks here on Kindleboards!

Betsy


----------



## wavsite (Nov 12, 2008)

Well, I bought these books when the thread first popped up, before all the ... discussion ... over "right vs wrong".  I enjoy the books, and it looked like a good deal, so I grabbed them, and had no reason to follow the thread further.  However, I just got caught up on the posts, and ... wow!

I guess I'm not a big enough Potter fan to know about the author and her feelings and e-books and various websites that would tell the truth about it before anywhere else, etc etc.  That's for the true fanboys and girls, heh.  The rest of us just like the stories!

ANYWAY... I got an email from Amazon this weekend (Jan 31), saying they were "removed from our systems because it was not authorized by the appropriate rights holder", and they are refunding my money completely.  (That's why I came in here and searched on Harry Potter, to see what was up.)  So next time I hit Whispernet, I'm betting they'll be deleted.

Thought some of you would like to know!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

wavsite said:


> Well, I bought these books when the thread first popped up, before all the ... discussion ... over "right vs wrong". I enjoy the books, and it looked like a good deal, so I grabbed them, and had no reason to follow the thread further. However, I just got caught up on the posts, and ... wow!
> 
> I guess I'm not a big enough Potter fan to know about the author and her feelings and e-books and various websites that would tell the truth about it before anywhere else, etc etc.  That's for the true fanboys and girls, heh. The rest of us just like the stories!
> 
> ...


Thanks for giving us that update. We were wondering how Amazon would handle it.

So far, none of the major fansites, or JKR's site have said anything about it. If they haven't said anything by now, I doubt if they will.


----------

